# Happily Married Lesbian Couple Intro! (long)



## MrsMM24

:bfp:Hi Ladies,
This introduction is a little late. I infact have been posting to numerous groups/threads (Lesbian Couples TTC, Rainbow Mummies to name a few) for some time now, I just figured that since I will start our Pregnancy Journal next week, it is a good time to really Introduce myself to the entire site. Here are the original posts that the other groups/threads received

April 15, 2011: I didn't think to join until today. I have been reading your posts for a couple of months now, as my wife and I try to conceive.

We had 2 tries at the clinic after trying at home 5 times. We are back to trying at home for financial reasons. As you can see, we are definitely doing something very wrong. Need help!

We are doing at home, have a known donor and have anonymous donor. I see the use of Pre'seed, spectulums, syringes, monitors etc. We haven't had a very high tech monitor, just the sticks, and we use a small syringe because samples are so small, but I think we need to be directed differently now. The instead cups work well? Should we use a 10ml syringe, and what about collection of the sperm? ANY help is appreciated!!!

AND

Hi All!

I am happy to find a thread that seems to be active or trying to get active again.

My Wife and I have been TTC for almost a year. We have been together for a total of 14 years and married for 1.

We are using the home method. And after reading a lot of the success stories today, will probably start the instead cups. I have been reading since about 9am and it seems to be more success in couples to use the cups. We have tried the clinic method with an anonymous donor but the cost of the failed attempts weighs heavy. So we are using a known donor (again) and will in-between (if we haven't with him) use the bank sperm to the home (finances into play as well).

TODAY!!!

I can post that we received our :bfp:on 6/7/11!! We are so AMPED! We had our 1st OB appt. yesterday and all is well. The due date was 2/12/12 but after yesterday, it has been changed to 2/4/12 and they have me in for a sono next week where the date will likely change again. We have an 8yo daughter, so I know that the date can change frequently in the 1st trim. (I also have an irregularly regular cycle, to where:witch: comes every other month for the last 17+ years!) We are super excited, and by we, I mean the little one too, she has been wanting to be a big sister for the last 2 years!! My wife is head over heels already. Ironically, I am carrying and she is having all the symptoms, although the tiredness and tender breasts are all me She has M/S, tiredness, cravings, etc it is amazing. I am excited to share this journey with BnB and hope that more same-sex couples join, find information/courage/etc on this site, as it has been a blessing for me the entire time we have been on. The ladies of BnB are Awesome and the BFPs just keep coming, the stronger we get!!!

Good Luck to all the ladies on BnB through each part of their pregnancy journey. An extra vote of hope and confidence and not to mention :dust: to those that are TTC and those battling through that TWW!!!!


----------



## robinator

Congratulations! :hi:


----------



## vaniilla

*Welcome to BnB  congrats on your pregnancy  *


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks ROBINATOR!

Congrats to you! :happydance: Nice belly bump...


----------



## MrsMM24

vaniilla said:


> *Welcome to BnB  congrats on your pregnancy  *

Thanks VANIILLA!!!

Love the baby pics!:flower:


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: and welcome to BnB

Congrats on your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## odd_socks

*Hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks POLO_PRINCESS!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks ODD_SOCKS!!! :happydance:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## MrsMM24

angel2010 said:


> Welcome!

Thanks ANGEL2010!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Thaaaanks XJG30!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flower: xx


----------



## jo_lou_pip

awwwwwwww congrats and welcome iam just new on here aswell myself and my hubbie are expecting our 1st baby in jan


----------



## Lover

:hi: Welcome & congrats!


----------



## TwilightAgain

:hi: welcome to BnB!

Congrats :flow:


----------



## v2007

:wave:

Welcome. 

V xxx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:flow: Hello & Welcome! :wave:


----------



## StarrySkies

:wave: Welcome 
x


----------



## MrsMM24

cleckner04 said:


> Welcome!! :wave:

Thank so much!

The pics of EMMA are soooo super cute!


----------



## MrsMM24

jo_lou_pip said:


> awwwwwwww congrats and welcome iam just new on here aswell myself and my hubbie are expecting our 1st baby in jan

CONGRATS!!!! On the blessing you and your husband have received...


----------



## MrsMM24

MrsMM24 said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome!! :wave:
> 
> Thank so much!
> 
> The pics of EMMA are soooo super cute!Click to expand...

Not sure how I did that, but I quoted the wrong post.... :haha:


----------



## moonflowermay

Fantastic news! Congratulations.


----------



## amygwen

Hello, welcome! :wave:

Congratulations on your pregnancy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sproutlet

Hello and congratulations on your pregnancy.

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## MrsMM24

:flower: THANKS: MOONFLOWERMAY, AMYGWEN and SPROUTLET!!!


----------



## happigail

Yay congrats to you! Cute couple!


----------



## MrsMM24

happigail said:


> Yay congrats to you! Cute couple!

Thank you very much!!!

Beautiful Baby!!!


----------



## happigail

MrsMM24 said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> Yay congrats to you! Cute couple!
> 
> Thank you very much!!!
> 
> Beautiful Baby!!!Click to expand...

Ahh thank you!! X


----------



## hairylossen

welcome


----------



## jenniferannex

hiya welcome to BnB :wave: and congratulations :D xx


----------



## MrsMM24

jenniferannex said:


> hiya welcome to BnB :wave: and congratulations :D xx

Thank you very much!!! I really love BnB!! :flower:


----------



## Charlie_x

Congrats and welcome!! :D xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks so much CHARLIE_X!!


----------



## Lawhra

Welcome and congratulations :) I too have a very excited 8 year old and my second on the way. But mine is a boy wanting a brother. And lucky boy is getting one! He he.

Happy and healthy 9 months to you :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

ProudMumOfOne said:


> Welcome and congratulations :) I too have a very excited 8 year old and my second on the way. But mine is a boy wanting a brother. And lucky boy is getting one! He he.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you :flower:

That's Awesome! He will just always think that you all gave him exactly what he wanted! :haha: (until her learns the truth... ) Our daughter is so unique, we were and are just shocked that she rather have a little brother.... We are so sure that she secretly just wants to remain our little Princess.... :haha:


----------



## Lawhra

MrsMM24 said:


> ProudMumOfOne said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and congratulations :) I too have a very excited 8 year old and my second on the way. But mine is a boy wanting a brother. And lucky boy is getting one! He he.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you :flower:
> 
> That's Awesome! He will just always think that you all gave him exactly what he wanted! :haha: (until her learns the truth... ) Our daughter is so unique, we were and are just shocked that she rather have a little brother.... We are so sure that she secretly just wants to remain our little Princess.... :haha:Click to expand...

Aw that is unusual! But well thought out if that is the reason :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/poohwelcome3.gif


----------



## idahogirl

congratulations!!! We are new to this site, but have been ttc for 5 months and so excited to see success stories. We used "frozen" from the bank for the first 4 tries and recently "fresh" from a known donor, but unsuccessful as of yet. Would love to have any advice on the best way to go about this at home insemination. I have read a lot about using preseed etc... just wondering what has worked for everyone.


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome!!! :hugs:

Well, we never used the preseed. However, if you haven't gone out and gotten some INSTEAD softcups, RUN and get some. I think for this type of situation, they are great. I also was given information from my doc on taking robitussin. I would say try that. As well, temping and the OPKs are a must, as the task on at home insem is already unpredictable and difficult enough. Invest!!! 

I will be happy to help in any way that I can with any information that I have gotten thus far. BnB has been the GREATEST addition to our journey. READ and trust in the support of the ladies here. I am here as well, so feel free! GL and :dust: to you!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## storm4mozza

hey welcome to BnB and congratulations x :)


----------



## xCookieDough

*Welcome & Congrats! 
Feel free to message me if you ever just want a chat 
---xo*


----------



## MrsMM24

Hey Guys, I thought this was a good place to post to get Ladies to chime in and get our LGBT Parenting section added to BnB!!!
https://www.babyandbump.com/announc...47-bnb-update-please-read-9.html#post12611431


----------



## Jillibean

Congrats on ur pregnancy! Im also due in Feb. the 6th actually.


----------



## Mrshoffie

Hi. Congrats on your bfp. X


----------



## Eve

:hi: and welcome! :flow: congratulations on the :bfp: too!!! 

:happydance:


----------



## Utahgirl

That is very exciting for both of you after trying for so long. I'm very happy for you! I wish you a happy, healthy pregnancy and and easy delivery. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

I want to update you all. As the thanks for bfp are greatly appreciated, as indicated in later posts and in my siggy within my journal, our 2nd pregnancy, "Baby D" has passed on in the middle of July. We have since begun to TTC again and are on cycle #2 after MC. FXD that we get a bfp this month!

I posted the link to the happy birthday to hopefully keep the idea of a LGBT Parenting thread in the Administrator's focus, especially as BnB embarks on a new level.... Please support the movement and get the word out that we REALLY want that thread. THNX.


----------

